# On accuracy



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

For many years I shot competitive archery (also hunted), all instinctive I studied all the ways of Howard Hill, Fred Bear, Ann and Earl Hoyt, shot many tournaments-coached- and the main thing thru all this that made the champs- winners-the ones that brought the meat home, was practice, many people had many different styles, all people have differences, in stature, personality, everything, find what works for you and perfect it, usually it will be a slight variation, from the others, but that is what makes us what we are, figure out what works=and perfect it= Words from a Geezer


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You are pretty smart for a Geezer! Maybe that is what a geezer is?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sage advice, Bugar.









By the way, geezers can't be all bad. Didn't they name a large structure in Egypt after you? The Great Pyramid of Geezer?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Sage advice, Bugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now You quit that


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

The focus on the target concept has worked well for me. Currently I am shooting at 1-1/2 inch cardboard squares in my cellar. So far I'm shooting 20% to 40% accurate at 5 yards. I do love the challenge. I'm confident my accuracy will increase with practice.

Don


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Bugar said:


> Now You quit that


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Don said:


> The focus on the target concept has worked well for me. Currently I am shooting at 1-1/2 inch cardboard squares in my cellar. So far I'm shooting 20% to 40% accurate at 5 yards. I do love the challenge. I'm confident my accuracy will increase with practice.
> 
> Don


Sounds very similar to the sort of accuracy I was getting when I first got back into slingshots. Shoot a little each day and you should be pleasantly surprised by how your accuracy improves. As Bugar said, find what you're comfy with and stick to it.









Btw, I'll add my own bit of advice. You will find that you will occasionally have bad days where you can't seem to hit the broadside of a barn. Continuing to shoot on such a day usually leads to frustration, so when I find I'm shooting really poorly on a given day, I just pack it in and try again the next.


----------



## Shootin' crazy (Jan 3, 2010)

Right this second I am shooting 5.5mm led pellets at an old shoe box from one side of my room to the other. I also like shooting small stones at last years lemons/oranges that are still clinging onto the trees on our land, it makes for pretty tough practice (what with the odd shaped stones flying badly and moving targets).

My accuracy has improved greatly thanks to watching _J__örg, too._


----------



## Losmeister (Mar 7, 2010)

Is there a standard distance at which to practice?


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Losmeister said:


> Is there a standard distance at which to practice?


Most tournaments are 10 meters or 33feet. Jt


----------

